

Launching a web app? Read this first (Lessons learned) - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/app-launch-learnings/

======
tmilewski
Ultimately, usability testing is KEY!

------
tod
in short... make a website usable. thx for the tip

~~~
teej
If it were that simple and obvious, people wouldn't be making these mistakes
over and over again.

~~~
mootymoots
You're right. It's not like we weren't aware of making these mistakes, we were
so clouded and close to the project that you become blind to them. You need to
force your way out of that...

~~~
thorax
One of the ways we've used in the past is that FeedbackArmy service. For $7 or
whatever, it's a great way to ask a few questions like "What does this site
do?" to a lot of random folks you'll never know or see.

